# Daft Punk picture I made for my art class



## Feels Good Man (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone like?


----------



## Jaems (Jul 17, 2009)

That's pretty fucking sexy.

Ace job, bro.


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesomee. I likes it ^^


----------



## science (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you just drop it in Illustrator and do a live trace? Thats what it looks like to me. Not saying its bad, because its sweet.


----------



## Seven (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty cool, especially as a thumbnail. Silhouettes are pretty fun stuff.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 24, 2009)

Teh shit, mate.


----------

